# another graphic



## abc

Mike,

Could we have something like this 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 at WR Forums?


----------



## valerie

What would that mean?


----------



## Sharon

It would be nice for "Thank You!!"
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	






I would use it for birthday or congratulations posts.

Sharon.


----------



## Artrella

Oh Shar!! How did you do that??? *YES!!! flowers!!! flowers!!! flowers!!!*


----------



## Sharon

Artrella,
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







Well, to tell you the truth,   ...I stole it from abc!!  I just clicked the quote button, and when the box came up with her quote, I used copy and paste on the   img ...url...thing. Argh...Computerish!!

Sharon.


----------



## vachecow

Oh.....I was confused when you asked if we could have something like this, and then you showed it....


----------



## alc112

yo agregaría esta:
http://forum.wordreference.com/attachment.php?attachmentid=591&stc=1

no se si se hace asi


----------



## abc

Yes, like Sharon, I thought the rose would nicely complement "Thank Yous" and "Congratulations".


----------



## lauranazario

abc said:
			
		

> Mike,
> 
> Could we have something like this
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> at WR Forums?



Come on, people.... the *main purpose* of WR is being a language discussion site, and while it's true that we're all humans with emotions, I feel that the smileys/emoticons and signs we have now are clearly sufficient. Let's try to remember this is not a chat room or a cyberlounge for idle conversation.

Just my two cents' worth.
LN


----------



## cuchuflete

lauranazario said:
			
		

> Come on, people.... the *main purpose* of WR is being a language discussion site, and while it's true that we're all humans with emotions, I feel that the smileys/emoticons and signs we have now are clearly sufficient. Let's try to remember this is not a chat room or a cyberlounge for idle conversation.
> 
> Just my two cents' worth.
> LN



In keeping with my image as a curmudgeon, which has taken years of drudgery to implement, together with my role as a forero and moderador,
I totally agree with Lauranazario.  All the graphics slow the response time for users with dial up modem connections, and not every member lives in a city with broadband availability.  All the cuteness is growing tiresome.  When the forums were started, they were almost entirely text, and *the quality of the discussions was certainly at least as good as it is now.*

We should be sensitive to those colleagues, and remember why this forum exists.

Saludos,
Cuchufléte


----------



## mkellogg

Yes, I'm sure that you will not be happy to hear that I share the opinion of Laura and Cuchu for the most part.  I'm not a big fan of smilies, but I do use them to express myself better. 

I am also concerned that this would be another graphic that people would have to download from the server (leading to higher server load and longer downloads for people on dial-up lines).

But on the positive side, maybe in a few months we can take a poll to pick one or two new smilie-type-images to add. (Though I might want to drop a couple of existing smilies at the same time!)

In the meantime feel free to copy and paste in the images like you just did.

Mike


----------



## fetchezlavache

it's a bit strong to say that graphics, especially the tiny size of smilies, slow pages' download for those on dial-up.. 

it's also a bit strong to say that they would distract this forum from its main purpose, i don't want to rub it in, but there are several threads here (i just noticed an american alternative rock band lists ? )that don't belong to 'learning languages', but most certainly to 'idle chat'...

so i'm in favour of more smilies...


----------



## mkellogg

Chat...yes that's another subject that I hope to answer soon...

Mike


----------



## fetchezlavache

mkellogg said:
			
		

> Chat...yes that's another subject that I hope to answer soon...
> 
> Mike



of which i'm sometimes guilty myself. it's hard not to, when you feel comfy in the company of other posters !


----------



## cuchuflete

fetchezlavache said:
			
		

> it's a bit strong to say that graphics, especially the tiny size of smilies, slow pages' download for those on dial-up..
> 
> it's also a bit strong to say that they would distract this forum from its main purpose, i don't want to rub it in, but there are several threads here (i just noticed an american alternative rock band lists ? )that don't belong to 'learning languages', but most certainly to 'idle chat'...
> 
> so i'm in favour of more smilies...



Yes, it's a bit strong to say it, but it's also true.  Please bear in mind that a single avatar would not slow the download time to a degree most people would notice, but until this week I had a dial up modem connection, and when loading a thread with many posts, the cumulative effect was quite noticeable!  That, together with the propensity of some foreros to use large fonts, color, etc. and the occasional foto attachment, can have a rather unpleasant effect for those of use not privileged to have DSL, T1, T3, cable modems and such.

I think Mike has found a 'golden mean' by considering additional smilie options.

Cuchu


----------



## CaroldeChile

I'm new in this forum and I was wondering what moderator are for.... but now is clear for me!!....

and I have to say that I agree with them, I like the how this forum works... when you use too much icons, replies may become less serious or credible...


----------



## lsp

cuchufléte said:
			
		

> ....That, together with the propensity of some foreros to use large fonts, color, etc. and the occasional foto attachment, can have a rather unpleasant effect for those of use not privileged to have DSL, T1, T3, cable modems and such.
> 
> I think Mike has found a 'golden mean' by considering additional smilie options.
> 
> Cuchu


I agree with the decision to add smileys with restraint. It also might be helpful for those who don't know anything about the logistics of such things, to remind the members that there's really no need to "quote" every word (including the fotos) in every reply. I'm sure that wastes a k or two.


----------



## supercrom

abc said:
			
		

> Mike,
> 
> Could we have something like this
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> at WR Forums?


 
I think you should use the same technique you used to show any other image in your post.




























*CROM*


----------



## abc

I agree that we *must* be sensitive to those who don't have high-speed Internet connections, and I adamantly refuse to abuse my privileges by frequently or worse continuously use large/colorful fonts or graphics (except those like smileys) in my posts. 

As I was reading your comments, I could not stop myself from forming these thoughts: 

How could a little rose reduce the quality of our conversations or discussions?
Do florists, herbalists, arborists...stroll around for chitchats and chitspats?
Haven't we been using smileys appropriately?
Did you assume that I would sprinkle little roses everywhere I go and in every post I make?
But Mike has already made his decision to not create an easy-click-on-the-rose icon now, and I shall respect his judgment.


----------

